
NL social network Hyves sold to media group, as EU networks feel the FB heat - jacquesm
http://eu.techcrunch.com/2010/11/01/dutch-social-network-hyves-sold-to-media-group-as-european-based-feel-the-facebook-heat/
======
sjlb
Kind of inevitable I guess. The problem Hyves has is that there just isn't a
compelling enough reason for most people to update Hyves after you've done
everything you want to do on Facebook .. and these days there are VERY few
people who are on Hyves and NOT on Facebook .. it was just duplication of
effort.

